
Why Linux Will Never Suffer From Viruses Like Windows - DocFeind
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Why-Linux-Will-Never-Suffer-From-Viruses-Like-Windows/
======
lutusp
Famous last words. The virus/trojan equation is very simple -- once the
advantages outweigh the drawbacks, the attacks will begin.

The linked article goes to great lengths to overlook the simple relationship
between profit and loss.

By the way -- there are plenty of Linux viruses and worms:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#Viruses>

